# The Complete Sugarloaf (MD) Climb.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Around here riders are always talking about "Climbing Sugarloaf" as it is the nearest climb of note to DC. But hardly anyone ever climbs the whole thing. Folks ride from the East and start about 3/4 of the way up; they end up climbing a fairly easy 1 1/2 miles or so.

Drives me nuts.

So here is how you do the full climb (which is a really nice ride by the way).

From Park Mills on the west side of Sugarloaf turn onto Mt Ephraim Road if you are coming from the north. If you are coming from the south turn on Bear Branch then right onto Mt Ephraim in about 100 yards.

Descend a short distance till the bridge over Bear Branch (which flows into the Monocacy which flows into the Potomac). The climbing starts here.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Brown Sugar*

The climb starts out easy but quickly stiffens. 

Then you hit dirt. Nothing that a road bike can't handle but you are going to need some gears to spin your way up on any loose soil (everything was nicely hardpacked today).

Sure is pretty in the Spring, Summer and Fall. Not that great in the Winter with all the trees bare.

Once you cross a saddle there is a bit of rolling dirt before making the left onto Comus.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*The Top.*

Most cyclists that ride to Sugarloaf get there on Comus, just not the dirt part. It is only about another 1/2 mile of dirt but is sure is pretty what with the shade trees on both sides and the nice fields.

Then shortly after the pavement starts you make a left onto Sugarloaf for the climb that everyone knows. Nothing wrong with this part of the climb-matter of fact today it was real pretty.

But it is short and the switchbacks reduce the slope quite a bit (which afterall is why roads have them in the first place). Nice view from the top and from Bear Branch it turns out to be 5.8 miles (or 6 if you go to the west parking lot and overlook). 

Kind of a fun downhill too but short and before you know it you are at the start again (I don't even want to think about the folks that drive to the climb for a 2 or 3 mile ride :mad2: ).

Now, any questions?


----------



## ChuckUni (Jan 2, 2003)

Looks sweet. How many feet does that go up?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Was going to ask. Judging from the photo at the top, it seems to be about 1500 ft. I'm prepared to be sooo wrong.

MB ... that looks like an awesome ride. Once you're at the top can you continue on?


----------



## Huckwheat (May 17, 2007)

Nice shots....thanks for sharing.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

Ugh, I am bummed I missed the fun. the pics look great. Maybe next year

Barely made it back to the hotel, and slept for most of the day.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> ....Once you're at the top can you continue on?


The top of the climb (the part that most riders know) is a one-way loop. Fairly narrow and twisty in sections and it has a 15mph speed limit (cyclists easily pass cars on the downhill). There are 4 roads (2 are dirt) that meet at the base of the loop so a cyclist has lots of options from there.


----------



## dingster1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Sugarloaf is closed to bikes starting this month thru Oct isn't it?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

dingster1 said:


> Sugarloaf is closed to bikes starting this month thru Oct isn't it?


 The roads are public and are always open (the top one-way loop is private and can be closed but rarely is). There are restrictions on mountain bike use of the trails but that doesn't effect this ride.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Very nice, as usual. Was the traffic as absent as it appears in your photos? Looks like a fun area in which to ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

undies said:


> Very nice, as usual. Was the traffic as absent as it appears in your photos? Looks like a fun area in which to ride.


Traffic varies but yesterday we were only passed by one car in the 10 miles or so we rode around Sugarloaf. It can get pretty busy on the 4th of July weekend and in the Fall when the leaves turn.


----------



## theBreeze (Jan 7, 2002)

Sweet. So nice to see Miss M from the front!


----------



## shog (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like a nice ride - is there somewhere handy to park near the start of the route you listed ? I'm going to be driving through that area the week after memorial day.

Shog


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

shog said:


> Looks like a nice ride - is there somewhere handy to park near the start of the route you listed ? I'm going to be driving through that area the week after memorial day.
> 
> Shog


They are all country roads so you can pretty much pull off and park anywhere you want that there is room. At the paved intersection of Comus, Sugarloaf Mountain Road and Mt Ephraim there is parking for 10 cars or so (usually empty during the week and full on weekends).


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Finally...*

I like these type ride reports better than your DC ones! Please, post more of your epic weekend adventure pics!!!


----------



## BobH (Jul 6, 2006)

*Excellent pictures...*

I will have to try this. Over the years we have driven up there many times. This is a great trip to make with kids. The short hike to the top is just right for them. Some nice folk used to run a small concession near the top parking lot in the fall. Great for a snack. Living in Virginia, we would take them on White's Ferry for a great family outing.


----------

